# Manitou R7 / Rock Shox SID in Spezi 24?



## Diman (20. März 2012)

Ich überlege eine vernünftige NEUE Gabel 26" in Spezi 24" einzubauen. Was meint ihr dazu ( es sind bestimmt mind. 3 cm. Unterschied in Einbauhöhe )?


----------



## BikerDad (20. März 2012)

es geht und es sind ca. 2 cm. Ich habe die Adapter von Bombshell genommen auch wenn einige nicht damit einverstanden sind.
Ich habe jetzt aber auch was neues gefunden:

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,140,17;product=3604

damit sollte es gehen. 

viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (20. März 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> es geht und es sind ca. 2 cm.


Für alte SID? Die Einbaulänge der neuen SID ist ca. 473 mm bei 100mm Federweg. Von SR Suntour SF11-XCT-JR-24 muss ich noch messen.

__

Mavic Felgenbremsadapter 26"->28" oder geht es auch 26"->24"? Ich nehme lieber Scheibenbremse.


----------



## BikerDad (20. März 2012)

nein die Einbauhöhe natürlich nicht. 

Ich dachte es geht Dir um die Abstände der Cantisockel, hab mal wiederzu schnell gelesen. Die Einbauhöhe bei 63 mm liegt bei 440 mm.

Was ist denn mit der:

http://www.radsport-zentrale.de/de/RST-Federgabel-FIRST-AIR-24-Zoll-schwarz.html?refID=32


----------



## Shelmut (20. März 2012)

Als Beispiel: alte Gary Fisher 24'' mit alte SID auf 50mm Federweg modifiziert (Federweg Lock-System ist von eine andere noch älterste SID weil ich könnte dem Gabel nicht 360° drehen...). Du kannst auch die selbst gebaute Bremsadapter sehen...



(Sorry aber Muttersprache = Französich...)


----------



## Diman (21. März 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> nein die Einbauhöhe natürlich nicht. Die Einbauhöhe bei 63 mm liegt bei 440 mm.


Habe ich gestern auch gemessen 445 mm oder so. Es ist doch 3 cm. Unterschied, schon ziemlich viel.



BikerDad schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der:
> 
> http://www.radsport-zentrale.de/de/RST-Federgabel-FIRST-AIR-24-Zoll-schwarz.html?refID=32


Weiß nicht, ich habe langsam RST und Suntour Allergie. Unter 100,- würde ich die mal ausprobieren aber sonst.



Shelmut schrieb:


> Als Beispiel: alte Gary Fisher 24'' mit alte SID auf 50mm Federweg modifiziert


Sieht gut aus, aber ich habe keine Lust eine alte Gabel zu modifizieren.


----------



## stivinix (21. März 2012)

Das wäre vielleicht eine brauchbare Alternative:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1024/a57905/f1rst-air-24-mtb-federgabel-schwarz.html
Gruß
St


----------



## Diman (22. März 2012)

stivinix schrieb:


> Das wäre vielleicht eine brauchbare Alternative:


Das ist doch die F1RST Air 24" , die schon _BikerDad_ vorgeschlagen hat.






Anaphylaktischer Schock Alarm! Wenn noch einer mit dieser Gabel kommt, dann bin ich tot.


----------



## Shelmut (22. März 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Das ist doch die F1RST Air 24" , die schon _BikerDad_ vorgeschlagen hat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Trodzdem : Gewicht und Preis sehen gut aus... ohne Basteln


----------



## Cyborg (22. März 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Wenn noch einer mit dieser Gabel kommt, dann bin ich tot.


Hier!


----------



## Diman (23. März 2012)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Hier!



Na toll. Ich hab euch auch lieb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (23. März 2012)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Hier!



"Off-Road-Biken auf Single-Trails. Hier steht Schnelligkeit im Vordergrund, deshalb sind die Anforderungen, die an diese Gabeln gestellt werden, geringes Gewicht und Leistung."

[...]

"Gewicht: ca. 1,60 kg (inkl. Gabelschaft)"


----------



## Diman (26. März 2012)

BikerDad schrieb:


> Ich habe *die Adapter von Bombshell *genommen auch wenn einige nicht damit einverstanden sind.


Wie sind deine Erfahrungen damit? Ich werde evt. doch eine alte SID umbauen.

___


Hat jmd. vllt. noch Kona Decals irgendwo gesehen?


----------



## BikerDad (26. März 2012)

bisher völlig unauffällig, es ist kein Spiel vorhanden. Habe die ja mit Titanschrauben angezogen. Also wenn, dann kann ich die Teile nur empfehlen.


----------



## Diman (27. März 2012)

Danke.


----------

